# Phone/Pad charger



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there any real difference between the iPhone and iPad charger plugs? I can't find the iPad one but I have the iPhone one. Can I charge the iPad with it? Do they draw different power levels or is there some reason they look so different?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The iPhone one will charge your iPad, it will just take longer. (So yes, different power levels)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks. I plugged it in and it didn't explode, so I guess it will be alright.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I misplaced(My kids probably swiped) my ipad charger right after i got it last month. I don't want to pay apple's price. Is there another one I can get that will charge it fast.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Ask at Radio Shack or another electronics store.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any 10w USB charger should do fine.  The iPad charger is 10w, iPhone's is 5w (which is why it's much slower to charge the iPad with it).

You can charge the iPhone with the iPad charger fine though.  It won't charge any faster as the phone will just pull the 5w it needs, but no risk of damage.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have bought several replacements off eBay with success, and very cheaply.


----------

